# How to instantly view photos on computer screen?



## Sir_Gillies (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a very basic question that I hope someone can help me with.

I own a panasonic lumix DMC-ZS15 (compact camera) and I would like to view my photos on a computer screen as I take them. Is it possible to do so without an SLR? Could you kindly suggest what I need to do/buy in order to achieve this?

I apologise once again for such a basic question.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 24, 2012)

the term for this is 'shooting tethered.'

and whether your camera is able to do this is a specific technology question about the camera itself and best answered by the manufacturer.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 24, 2012)

"Shooting Tethered" is NOT the same as simply displaying the images on a remote monitor.

Shooting Tethered means using a computer to control the camera, including changing settings, and actuating the shutter.  Typically, tethering software defaults to downloading the image to the computer instead of the memory card.

What the OP wants to do is take a shot with the camera, and be able to view it on a remote monitor, much like using an EyeFi card.


----------



## Sir_Gillies (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for your very prompt replies! Apologies for the confusion: it is exactly as 480sparky said, I'd like to view the photos on a remote monitor.

would buying an EyeFi card be the best/only solution? 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2012)

I think for your type of camera, the Eye-Fi Pro X2 memory card would probably be a very reasonable solution. Unlike some Nikon and Canon d-slr cameras, I do not think Panasonic has ANY hardware 802.11 transmitters, like Nikon and Canon have, so the memory card with the 802.11 sender in it is the way to go.

EyeFi card - Google Search


----------



## Sir_Gillies (Nov 24, 2012)

I have only one word: A M A Z I N G ! ! ! ! !
I am so impressed by this technology!

I have 2 more questions:
1) the EyeFi PRO X card has GPS that I suppose might be an interesting thing to have. My camera however, also has GPS installed and on a normal SD card it would record the location of where I am taking the photos. Do I need the PRO X (with the GPS function) or can the mobile X2 suffice?
2) out of curiosity, can someone view the photos just by the use of a cable, or EyeFi is the only option?

Thank you again so much!


----------

